# Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQI)



## Park (19 Nov 2011)

I've just bought a new lamp with 2 x 150W HQI and 2 x 58W T8 and I'd like to replace the HQI bulbs with Giesemanns because they have a nice spectrum:





and coulor temp 5600 K. But anyone with real experience with these bulbs?

By the way my tank is 130 x 50 x 50 cm!


----------



## foxfish (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*

Very powerful lighting you have there!
Do you intend to hang them up pretty high?
Nice big tank too, you must have a huge gas bottle?


----------



## Alastair (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*

I have no experience of that particular bulb, but use 2 5200 kelvin halides and plant growth is great.


----------



## Park (20 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Very powerful lighting you have there!
> Do you intend to hang them up pretty high?
> Nice big tank too, you must have a huge gas bottle?



I actually used the wires from my old ATI Powermodule 6 x 54W and therefore the lamp i about 30 - 40 cm above the water!

I've a 2 kg. CO2 bottle!


----------



## Park (20 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> I have no experience of that particular bulb, but use 2 5200 kelvin halides and plant growth is great.



Thanks, do you have a name og link to the bulb?


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*

Yeah if it's ok to pop it ups it's this bulb I use 


http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... W-Sylvania


----------



## Park (23 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*

Of course more inputs and experience wanted


----------



## Park (23 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Yeah if it's ok to pop it ups it's this bulb I use
> 
> 
> http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... W-Sylvania



How long is the lifespan in light hours usually?


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*

Ive only been using them 3 months so far so couldn't say mate. On the box it says 6000 hours so for me that's a 1000 days worth of light ha ha. Although I do have a spare set just incase


----------



## Park (25 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*

You only have the light on for 6 hours? Or do you have T5 on before and after the 6 hours HQI?


----------



## Alastair (25 Nov 2011)

*Re: Any experience with giesemann megachrome tropic 150W (HQ*

Yes t5 come on an hour before and an hour after. I've gradually been extending the halide period. It was originally on for 4


----------

